# PE



## loo99car (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all;

Initially i thought i would address this to the men but its relevant to the Ladies also (our partners in life). 
What are folks experiences with treating PE (Premature Ejaculation) There seems to be two ways to deal with this issue which affects most men at some stage in their lives i.e. 'organic' methods like re-training and chemical :scratchhead: (Super P-Force )


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Most men can re-train their reflex in as little as 2 weeks. I have had quite a bit of interaction on-line with PE sufferers. I wrote up my technique here: Premature Ejaculation

Some men are harder to treat, and may need chemical help. But everybody should try the re-training method first. It's free and it's fun


----------

